# Seiko Dive Watch Ss Strap



## chrisiden (Mar 16, 2005)

I've just got a seiko dive watch with a SS strap. The strap is too long, so just for now I've fitted a rubber strap, but I do want to reduce the SS strap.

The SS strap has directional arrows on the rear for pin removal, and the pin head appear to have a screw head.

Are these pins actaully threaded, or can they just be pushed out?


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

Welcome to the forum









They push out, in the direction of the arrow. They look like srew heads in the bracelet but are split pins.

If there are no arrows they are screws









MiKE


----------



## chrisiden (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks for the advice Mike.

I've now stopped searching for a small enough screw driver to unscrew a split pin !!

Successfully removed two links today.

Thanks again


----------

